# Hard Rock Hotel Club Level Food Photos?



## MDAJA

I am staying at the HRH club level in November and I have read here that the food selection at the HRH was not as good as the other 2 resorts.  Does anybody have any photos or info that they can post showing what is served at the HRH club level.  It would really be appreciated.


----------



## MDAJA

Just checking again if anybody has any pictures of the Hard Rock Club Level Lounge they can post?  If no pictures can you tell me do they have the donuts for breakfast as shown in the RPR lounge Pics on another thread.  They looked great!  Forgive me, I think my diet is getting to me.


----------



## Suestolar

I was there last week. No donuts.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Now I am wondering if the Club Level at HRH is going to be worh it.  Any more feedback anyone?


----------



## MDAJA

No Donuts!!!!!
Come on guys!  Seriously spring for some donuts please.


----------



## JAL2525

We are staying club level HRH this december...I've read the same thing and saw another thread showing food at the RPR. I must admit it does look better than what we had at the HRH. Does anyone know if there is a difference? Has anyone stayed at both? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Brit_Jude

I guess one of us will have to take lots of pictures when we stay there in the near future. If no one accomplishes this before my visit at Christmad I will take lots and post.



Post 753 and a few after that one lists descriptions of the food available at club level on the HRH Info thread
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=272199


----------



## PotteryGal

I don't have pics, but they had fruit, cinnamon rolls, muffins, bagels/bread for toast, oatmeal and cereal. No donuts. Honestly, the lounge was nice, really appreciated being able to run down there and get a cold drink whenever we felt like it...but I would prefer a mini-fridge we can stock with our own beverages instead of a stocked mini-bar. I don't think we'll stay club level again - the hotel was great, pool was awesome for the kids, but I'd rather save money and stay in a standard room next time. Unless there's a REALLY good deal.


----------



## JessicaR

Stayed at HRH CL twice. Will be there again next week and will take pictures! RPR and PBH had a more desirable (food wise) CL BUT HRH is still our favorite!


----------



## Brit_Jude

JessicaR said:


> Stayed at HRH CL twice. Will be there again next week and will take pictures! RPR and PBH had a more desirable (food wise) CL BUT HRH is still our favorite!




Thank you - that would be great


----------



## MDAJA

Thank You JessicaR that would really be appreciated.  If you could get some pictures of what they serve throughout the day that would be awesome!


----------



## JAL2525

JessicaR said:


> Stayed at HRH CL twice. Will be there again next week and will take pictures! RPR and PBH had a more desirable (food wise) CL BUT HRH is still our favorite!



Thats great...Thanks, we're going in December it'll be good to see if anything has changed.


----------



## JessicaR

Just back last night! Told the family pictures of CL were mandatory. HA! Think we may have gone overboard but if you're like me, love the details!

It was TERRIFIC with lots more offerings than usual BUT also a sold out hotel - could be why. We had the best time, one of our greatest stays at HRH ever and there have been many.

Husband has to upload them to my PC so I will post ALL the pics tonight.

In the mean time if you are curious about anything specific I can answer.

Harry Potter is keeping the on-sites JUMPING!


----------



## MDAJA

Thanks Jessica!  Hope you had a great time.  I can't wait to see the pics!  Thanks alot for remembering.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Thanks you so much can't wait for your pics.  Glad that you had such a good time.  I can't wait till our Christmas Vacation.


----------



## JessicaR

OK Breakfast -

Just want to mention the offerings -

Hot Oatmeal with dried fruits
brown sugar
cinnamon
walnuts
raisins
choc. chips

Hard Boiled Eggs

All types of sliced breads to toast
Butter - cream cheese - peanut butter and honey

All types of bagels
Croissants

Warm melted cinnamon buns
Muffins - blueberry or citrus cranberry

Coffees - reg and decaf - hot chocolate - many teas
\Apple Juice - Orange Juice - Whole Milk - Skim Milk

Cereal containers all varieties

Fruit Salad as well as whole wrapped fruits


----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR




----------



## MDAJA

Thanks for the pics.  Did you happen to take any other pics through out the day.  If not, do you know what kind of foods they were serving in the evening?


----------



## JessicaR

MDAJA said:


> Thanks for the pics.  Did you happen to take any other pics through out the day.  If not, do you know what kind of foods they were serving in the evening?



Yes, have them all just have to upload and get them on shutterfly and post them. Been busy since we're back.


----------



## Pinkpony

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz38/jabaclag/Orlando 2009/Orlando22009063.jpg

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz38/jabaclag/Orlando 2009/Orlando22009062.jpg

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz38/jabaclag/Orlando 2009/Orlando22009061.jpg


----------



## Pinkpony

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz38/jabaclag/Orlando 2009/Orlando22009060.jpg

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz38/jabaclag/Orlando 2009/Orlando22009059.jpg

http://i811.photobucket.com/albums/zz38/jabaclag/Orlando 2009/Orlando22009058.jpg


----------



## Coach81

Looking forward to the rest of your pics Jess!


----------



## B's Marie

Thanks jessica and Pink Pony! It's been over a year since my family has been there... bringing back great memories! 
Makes me want to be back!!!!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Thanks Jessica!  Whoa I have never seen a tower of cereal before


----------



## JessicaR




----------



## JessicaR

Mini Corn Dogs






Chicken Wings






Cole Slaw 






Bean Salad


----------



## JessicaR

Some pictures of the room -


























HOURS and OFFERINGS


----------



## JessicaR

Breakfasts remained consistent.

Snacks midday were bags of chips - juice - soda and water pretzels and crackers - things like that

Other evening offerings we caught were - tacos - taquitos - rice salad - Chinese dumplings - meatballs in red sauce - breads and rolls - chicken satay

Desserts - only caught it one evening they had peanut butter brownies and large home baked cookies - choc chip - macadamia nut white chocolate and peanut butter along with milk, juices and soda, water.

We were on the go and didn't spend a ton of time there this trip. I did get LOTS of water and that alone was a $ saver.

I cant say nice enough things about the CL staff. They were ALL outstanding! I especially had some great conversations with Ama. She was OUT of her way helpful.


----------



## MDAJA

Wow!  Thanks alot for all the pictures.   We finally have some good pictures online of the Hard Rock Club Level which should help alot of people make their decisions easier in the future.  And for that we are truely grateful.


----------



## Brit_Jude

Jessica - thank you so very much.  This really makes me confident that we did the right thing by booking Club Level at HRH for our Christmas trip.  I am also expecting the hotel to be pretty much sold out and busy so a similar experience as yours.


----------



## tlinus

WOW - they have totally changed the lounge!! If you look at my 08 report you can see the difference!! 

Not too much longer til we get back there 

Thanks for sharing the photos....hubby tolerates alot BUT cuts it off at Food Porn pics LOL!!


----------



## MRS AR

Does anyone know if the 2 queen bed rooms have a sleeper chair as well.  We've never stayed at the HRH, but the PBH does have them.  Thanks also for all the club level bar pics.  I've also been thinking about changing hotels after reading all the negative stuff, but the food looks great to me.


----------



## chimo2u

Thanks for your pictures and review!!  I think it looks wonderful, and just the kind of stuff my 14 yo son would LOVE. Due to your review, I switched our reservation last night from PBH over to HRH CL for our February trip....I know my son will be so surprised and happy, I can just see his smile now when we pull up to HRH!!! I hope we love it as well!


----------



## JessicaR

MRS AR said:


> Does anyone know if the 2 queen bed rooms have a sleeper chair as well.  We've never stayed at the HRH, but the PBH does have them.  Thanks also for all the club level bar pics.  I've also been thinking about changing hotels after reading all the negative stuff, but the food looks great to me.



Just a chair not a sleeper but the roll-away beds are quite comfortable and fit fine in the room. They are an extra $25 a night.


Welcome for the pics! Had fun taking them. Glad they helped some of you. 

The only problem I have with HRH CL is - I'm not there NOW!


----------



## JessicaR

chimo2u said:


> Thanks for your pictures and review!!  I think it looks wonderful, and just the kind of stuff my 14 yo son would LOVE. Due to your review, I switched our reservation last night from PBH over to HRH CL for our February trip....I know my son will be so surprised and happy, I can just see his smile now when we pull up to HRH!!! I hope we love it as well!



You're 14 year old son will thank you and I hope you love it as well!


----------



## MRS AR

JessicaR said:


> Just a chair not a sleeper but the roll-away beds are quite comfortable and fit fine in the room. They are an extra $25 a night.
> 
> 
> Welcome for the pics! Had fun taking them. Glad they helped some of you.
> 
> The only problem I have with HRH CL is - I'm not there NOW!



So glad to hear that.  I had been debating on changing to RPH but when I called they were not offering play more stay more discounted rooms.

Now that the reservations are made, I'm just looking forward to planning all the other details (food, food, food)


----------



## SmallWorld71

Just wanted to chime in and say that the offerings were the same when we were there at the end of August. Breakfast was the same every day and the evening offerings had like 4 or 5 different themes that rotated. 
The staff was wonderful. They were very friendly and always willing to get something that they had, but wasn't out with the offerings. For example, they put milk out with breakfast and with dessert, but when I wanted some with my evening offerings, they were happy to get me some. They also got DD7 some peanut butter each evening (usually just out with breakfast) to go with her carrots from the veggie tray. So, if you don't see it out, be sure to ask! Remember you can ask for bottled water, too. We each got one every morning to take to the parks with us. With a family of 5 (including a teen and tween who can eat!) we more than got our $'s worth. I don't think I'd ever be able to convince my family to stay non-club level at UO ever again.


----------



## Sorcerina

Any chances, since the thread is almost 1,5 years "old"
New pics or experiences would be great.

Greets from Germany


----------



## ryanally

We just stayed on Club Level April 20-24th and really enjoyed it!

Breakfast selections were the same each of our days. Nice variety of muffins, danish and bagels. Boxed cereals and fresh fruit were available as well as orange and apple juice, milk, coffee and tea. perfect way to start the day. We also grabbed bottled water to take into the park. These were not cold however.

Only was at the mid-day snack once, but they had bagged chips, cereal bars and trail mix and fruit.

Dessert brought some delicious cookies but I have to say they needed more chocolate chip than they had as they ran out first. They also had oatmeal raisin, white choc macadamia, and chocolate cookies with white choc chips.
There also was another dessert selection that changed nightly. Once we had churros but they weren't warm and pound cake with strawberries. Nice wa y to finish off the night.

We found the club level to be a nice treat and saved us alot of money that we would have spent on breakfast and night-time treats in the room!


----------



## Brit_Jude

Sorcerina said:


> Any chances, since the thread is almost 1,5 years "old"
> New pics or experiences would be great.
> 
> Greets from Germany


 
Hi Sorcerina,

We stayed club level 1.5 years ago and will be staying at HRH club level again this coming July for two weeks.  I hope you get some new pics.  We are assuming we will get the same great level of service we had last time, we loved club level.  

We will be there with my Sister and Niece from London.  When are you planning to go or are you still in the process of deciding?

When are


----------



## Sorcerina

Hi Brit_Jude,

we are going October 28th till November 1st. Its just DH and me an we have already booked


----------



## Brit_Jude

Sorcerina said:


> Hi Brit_Jude,
> 
> we are going October 28th till November 1st. Its just DH and me an we have already booked


 
Oh that will be a great time to be in Orlando, the weather should be lovely.  We will be at HRH in August - we have to travel during the school summer holidays.  I'll have to come back and give a report after staying.


----------



## Sorcerina

That would be great


----------



## arrdee11462

At the Disney club level they stopped giving out water bottles for the parks and just had a water dispenser. Does HRH still give out water bottles?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

_yes, all 3 of the deluxe do if you stay club level.
actually, the water bottles are set out and you can pick up what you need when you go to the __club lounge._


----------

